# BCY "X" String Material - Any More Feedback?



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that BCY "X" has been out of the bag for a little while, well limited anyway, what are people thoughts that have used it? 

Is it standing up okay?


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got close to 2500 shots on the set I made for my pro comp xl. So far hasn't budged at all and is wearing much better through the cable slide. Just as stable as 452x


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Subscribed. 

I'm interested to know if it is worth changing from 452X or is it just another choice.

NC


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Ray knight built my set, he said it was a better material than hes seen from them in the past, but he said there were better options out there as far as string material. made my new set out of FURY.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Subscribed also. I've been thinking about a new set of strings out of this material...


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> I'm interested to know if it is worth changing from 452X or is it just another choice.
> 
> NC


I'd say it's better for sure. Just as stable but wears much much better. No fuzz like 452x. Also, it has a much softer feel on the shot and quieter as well.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to ask, where is everyone getting fuzz on there 452x strings, I have been shooting it for years and don't have that problem. The only ones I see that fuzz a little is the guys that never wax there strings.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The X has been working awesome for us. We've got a couple thousand sets out there in X without any customer complaints. I have it on two of my personal bows and it may replace 452x in the long run.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

48archer said:


> I have to ask, where is everyone getting fuzz on there 452x strings, I have been shooting it for years and don't have that problem. The only ones I see that fuzz a little is the guys that never wax there strings.


I am using the new X now but I always wondered the same thing. I used 452X for many years and never had fuzz on any of them. Like you, I did take care of them and wax.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

48archer said:


> I have to ask, where is everyone getting fuzz on there 452x strings, I have been shooting it for years and don't have that problem. The only ones I see that fuzz a little is the guys that never wax there strings.


I have wondered the same thing!! Never had a problem with 452X fuzzing up on me either. I wax about every 100 shots or so.

NC


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

The main reason I see in using X is the ability to have 452x stability on cables and string but it will have a softer shot than 452x when used for a string!


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

48archer said:


> I have to ask, where is everyone getting fuzz on there 452x strings, I have been shooting it for years and don't have that problem. The only ones I see that fuzz a little is the guys that never wax there strings.


If properly waxed, 452X will not fuzz easily. Most of the fuzz wear I see are from abuse of carrying by the string while hunting on move doing 10 plus miles for 15 plus days, like during elk season. Other than that, a little tender loving care goes a long way. 

Have no doubt the BCY X is more durable but given the proven history of 452X and the amount of materials I have stocked, I will keep on using the 452X for now. 

I do see most of the string builders on AT switching to the BCY X materials.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The whole fuzzing thing with 452x always gets me thinking. I've had sets with 10,000-20,000 shots that still looked new but I'd see others who said their strings were only a few months old that looked like they had been waxed with a saw blade. I think alot has to do with how well they have been taken care of.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

broadheadnut said:


> Ray knight built my set, he said it was a better material than hes seen from them in the past, but he said there were better options out there as far as string material. made my new set out of FURY.


thats only a personal opinion.......no factual anything to say one material is better than the other, its just like saying one bow is better than another.

BCY 452x dominates over any other material made by any company as far as being the most tried and true tested. cant say that for about any other material out there, it takes time......

Ive been using X for few months now and nothing bad about it, tough to beat a dyneema/vectran string.....


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

60X said:


> The whole fuzzing thing with 452x always gets me thinking. I've had sets with 10,000-20,000 shots that still looked new but I'd see others who said their strings were only a few months old that looked like they had been waxed with a saw blade. I think alot has to do with how well they have been taken care of.


yes.....agreed...... its all in how well someone takes care of it.... i personally dont ever let my strings get to the point where their is no waxy feel to them. i wax frequently and keep clean, thats the key.....


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree with you guys I love 452X , never had one issue ...Well one that I know of where some cleaner was used on the string and dried it out..Not the materials fault

Even if it fuzzes Its only cosmetic, its the vectran that fuzzes a little...no biggie if taken care of like you guys say...

The X with less vectran will/should have very little fuzz if any...

SO far everyone that has my X strings have no issues with , speed, movement or durability...

Had a customer come by on his way to the Utah open and showed me his indoor bow with 5K shots on it and the X hasnt moved and it looks like new under the cable slide

I will always keep 452X and BCy X in stock, 

So Far so good with both materials


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Tom, 

Just started building string about 8 months ago before the X material showed up. 

Have a set (452X - silver with flame stripe with silver serving) you made for my DNA. I had it on my bow for two months and and took it off. It is not that I did not like it, it is that it has the most attention to detail and most well crafted string set I have seem/used. I hung your set on the wall for use as a reference standard to shoot for. 

Small time builder here for myself and a few friends. I have enough 452X material to last me a life time, guess it's time to start paying and playing with the BCY X and Fury for different flavors. 

Thanks for everything.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

mongopino915 said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> Just started building string about 8 months ago before the X material showed up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words I appreciate ...

The 452x will serve you well for a long time ...it is still the material that set the industry standard as far as I'm concerned

X is nice to build with , small diameter and very stable on the jig and bow ...if you like 452x you will like x as well

Something to keep in mind , a blended string material will always be more stable by its chemical/material make up with vectran in it , than materials that don't have anything in them to help keep it stable (ie unblended) 

You will be happy with either in any weather condition 

Tom


----------



## Bootlegger243 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been shooting the BCY Trophy on both my PSE's and love it. How is the X material compared to it? I thought about trying the 8190 once.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

All positive reviews on traditional bows so far--stable, durable, quiet. The market will decide.


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and feedback.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've been using BCY-X since it came out and find it to be a definite improvement over anything else I've tried... The stability of this material is second to none with no speed loss or durability issues. This is great stuff. Another material I really took a liking to was Dynaflight 10 (now sold as "Force 10"; a crossbow string material). The "10" materials are SK75 Dyneema and are also very stable products. Folks that prefer a larger diameter material (16 strand strings) might want to try this.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

what is the deal with bcy X they dont have it listed on there web site also looked at LAS found nothing about it


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Pretty sure LAS is carrying it now. As I understand it, the original plan was to save the "unveiling" for the 2014 ATA show...but initial response was so great, they went ahead and released it to the market ahead of schedule. Bob is in FL at a show, but Ray, Roger, or Chris should be around to answer any questions you might have--just shoot them an e-mail or call. Great folks--easy to talk to.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

or you can contact 60X to buy it, id bet he has some good stock of it.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> or you can contact 60X to buy it, id bet he has some good stock of it.


+1

This is how I got mine.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Have BCY X on 4 bows and my string maker raves about the stuff. It's performing very well, but it will take a complete season to be able to tell for sure, but so far, so good.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> or you can contact 60X to buy it, id bet he has some good stock of it.


We're sure trying to keep this in stock. It seems to be selling as fast as we get it in but we do have about 70 1/4lb and 1/8lb spools on hand.


----------

